# (SD) HRCH UH FR's Hooked on Quack, Yellow lab



## Casey D (Aug 19, 2013)

*(SD) HRCH UH FR's Hooked on Quack, yellow*

*HRCH UH FR's Hooked on Quack*

Twitch is available for stud to approved females. Twitch comes from GRHRCH UH CPR Lucy's Lefty Dakota Thunder (Kota) x HRCH UH FR's Elegant Grace (Ellie). Kota is from the top hunt test bloodlines in the county with GRHRCH going back 6 generations! Ellie comes from great field trial bloodlines including her sire FC AFC Crow Rivers Cougar Mad Max as well as FC AFC Crow Rivers Malarky's Cougar, AFC Tahoe's Mally Malarky and FC AFC Fordland's Bored out Ford in just the first 3 generations!

Twitch has been successful in hunt tests at a young age, receiving his HR at 19 months and his HRCH at 2.5 yrs. He received his UH going 4 for 4 just a couple of months after his 2nd birthday, he currently has 415 pts. He also has 2 senior passes. He will continue to run HRC events and AKC hunt tests and possible from APLA tests. Where Twitch excels is in the hunting field. He has already retrieved hundreds of doves, ducks, geese and pheasants and loves every minute of it. His eyes are always on the sky during waterfowl hunts and he never gives up while chasing pheasants. He is a pure joy to hunt over. Twitch has sired multiple litters and reports are his puppies are smart and have lots of drive.

Twitch's health clearances include -
OFA Hips - Excellent
OFA Elbows - Normal
PennHip - 90th Percentile
CERF/CAER - clear (7/19/19)
EIC - clear
CNM - clear
PRA-prcd - clear
PRA-GRT2 - clear
RD/OSD - clear
SD2 - clear
DM - clear
Hyperuricosuria - clear
Cystinuria - clear
Dilute gene - does not carry
Does not carry chocolate
Weight - 70 lbs

If you are interested in using Twitch as a stud, please visit our website and fill out the stud application - stud-services.html

If you would like to learn more about Twitch, please go to our-boys.html or our FR Labs Facebook page -frslabsandtraining

You can view Twitch's pedigree at Labrador Retriever Stud Dog.


----------

